# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  اعمال جبسية روعة

## ابو زوبة

** 




**




* 
*




* 
*


*اعمال فنان متميز*  :4:

----------


## صافيولا

قمه في الروعه والجمال فعلا



تسلم الايادي ابو زوبة

----------


## كراكيب

سلمت يمناك يا صاحب الذووووووووووووووووووووووووووق الرفيع

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اهلا بمرورك اخى الكريم صافيولا بمرورك الكريم* 
*ودمت بخير*

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك اختى كراكيب على مرورك المتميز*

----------


## Masrawya

حلوين اوى أبو زوبة
افكار جديدة فعلا فى العادى الجبس بيتحط فى الاسقف اول مره اشوفه اشكال كده
حلوين اوى شكلهم جميل  

تسلم ايدك
وكل سنة و انت طيب 
 :f2:

----------


## ابو زوبة

> حلوين اوى أبو زوبة
> 
> افكار جديدة فعلا فى العادى الجبس بيتحط فى الاسقف اول مره اشوفه اشكال كده
> حلوين اوى شكلهم جميل  
> تسلم ايدك
> وكل سنة و انت طيب


 

*اشكرك لمرورك اختى مصراوية على مرورك الكريم*

----------


## زهره

:f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الله الله الله

بجد تسلم يا أبو زوبة على الجمال ده..

شكل الشجرة اللي في الأول جميل جداً جداً..فعلاً هي أفكار مبتكرة قوي..

تسلم إيدك يا فندم دايماً بتمتعنا بكل جديد و جميل.
كل سنة و انت طيب


*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> 


*الاخت العزيزة زهرة لايوجد كلمات حتى اعبر بها على مرورك* 
*وشكرا لكى*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> *الله الله الله*
> 
> *بجد تسلم يا أبو زوبة على الجمال ده..*
> 
> *شكل الشجرة اللي في الأول جميل جداً جداً..فعلاً هي أفكار مبتكرة قوي..*
> 
> *تسلم إيدك يا فندم دايماً بتمتعنا بكل جديد و جميل.*
> *كل سنة و انت طيب*
> 
> **


*اولا كل عام وحضرتك بخير* 
*واهلا بمرورك المتميز* 
*ودمتى بخير*

----------


## pussycat

الله عليك يا أبو زوبه

فن رائع جدا

فعلا اللى صمم ده فنان متميز

سلمت يداك على نقل الصور

----------


## ابن البلد

حلوين أو أبو زوبة
تسلم أيدك
 :y:

----------


## سوما

أبو زوبة..
تسلم أيدك على نقلك المتميز وزوقك الجميل..... :f2:

----------


## ابو زوبة

> الله عليك يا أبو زوبه
> 
> 
> فن رائع جدا
> 
> 
> فعلا اللى صمم ده فنان متميز
> 
> 
> سلمت يداك على نقل الصور


 
*يسلم مرورك اختى العزيزة بوسى كات* 
*وكل عام وحضرتك بخير*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> حلوين أو أبو زوبة
> تسلم أيدك


*شرف مرورك ياكبير* 
*وكل عام وحضرتك بخير*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> أبو زوبة..
> تسلم أيدك على نقلك المتميز وزوقك الجميل.....


*اشكرك على مرورك يااختى العزيزة سوما*
* وكل عام وحضرتك بخير*

----------

